# Topline's Blue Babe and Opals Indigo Glo



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I am looking for info on these two dogs Blue Babe is a male and Indigo Glo is a girl. They are in Zeniths pedigree. Been looking on google and emailing kennels but no luck so far. I could just order a longer pedigree.

Bully Breed Resource Pedigree Database - Princess Abby's Moon Above You


----------

